# step children



## peter72 (Oct 22, 2012)

imigrating next year to join navy and my stepson is coming with me and my wife do i need consent from his father to imigrate even though he legally has no parental responsibility under uk law and has had no contact with his son for 7 years


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

My understanding is that as long as you have the legal rights, with the appropriate evidence, to make all the decisions on behalf of the child then you should not need the consent of the biological father. You would provide the appropriate court orders as evidence.


----------



## potatogem (Aug 12, 2014)

Best to speak to a professional


----------

